
The body is the missing link for truly intelligent machines - sinapticasblog
https://sinapticas.com/2019/08/21/the-body-is-the-missing-link-for-truly-intelligent-machines/
======
ilaksh
I feel that virtual or real embodiment is probably a good way to acquire
sensory grounding of language and common sense. But I don't believe it's the
only way to acquire it or necessary for the distribution or use of all of this
knowledge.

What is necessary is a way to encode spatial-temporal information at different
levels of abstraction. Maybe the best way we have to do that is neural
networks. Or maybe something like networks of networks.

But it's a bit of a leap from the idea that training on text only is
inadequate (which seems obviously true to me) to the conclusion that
embodiment is necessary.

The next step might be to train on captioned video.

